# Then...and Now...



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

So after seeing another thread I was reminded of a goat that I bought a couple years ago that was a mess when I first brought her home. Her coat was rough with bald patches and she was under weight. I put her on pasture with some 16% grain and good mineral and she blossomed. 

I would love to see other pictures of other people's goats that have made a big transformation after some good feed, mineral, worming, or just going from the little scrawny under dog kid to adult.

Here is mine: She was 2 years old at the time, the first pic is early spring and the second is fall of that same year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is amazing, she looks really good. Great work.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! You took an ordinary looking brush goat & transformed her to show quality appearance!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job. She looks very happy as well.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

This is my first milker, a Boer/Toggenburg doe. The first is from when I got her in 2011 and didn't know anything about goats, so didn't realize how rough she was until I looked back at pictures. Second picture is from last year, 2 years and 4 kids later. If anything she's even fatter right now on just pasture


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I have before and after pics of some of my girls after I copper bolused them : ) ......
this one is before.....








and after.......








twilight before........








and after.........









their coats have started getting rough again so I just bolused everyone a couple of weeks ago.......it made such a big difference although they weren't that bad before


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Wild Hearts: Are you sure that is the same goat? She looks fantastic! 
Still: They are a perfect example of why I think some goats need copper boluses. They are in good condition before but the bolus gives them an extra shine. They look so soft


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm sure lol. She wasn't even being fed when I took that picture, just pasture and minerals. I've never fed over summer, and mine always hold weight even when milking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing what proper care and groceries will do!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

We got this little guy from a dairy farmer, he was going to need the bottle and the old farmer said it was more than he could do. He had 30-35 Saanen on less than 2 acres of bare ground with only poor quality round bales sitting around. He was given to us, just to keep the farmer from culling him, he sold the mother after mastitis meant she would not feed babies. 2 breeding seasons, 32 kids and 70% does later! He is our pride and joy. He passes great size and a loving personality to all kids, even if the dam is super skittish, his babies are all loving and gentle like a Saanen should be. He is now 310 lbs and spoiled rotten. A short timeline of before and aftershave.
























































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to believe that's your big boy.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, the first picture hurts my heart seeing how poor he was, I think the farmer had just given up on him. He is so loving that I sometimes think he actually remembers the process to get to where he is now.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think animals you rescue do know and are forever grateful.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

:clapmg you are all awesome..love all of your goats!! You have made such tremendous strides with these goats. Kudos to all of you!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

russellp said:


> Yeah, the first picture hurts my heart seeing how poor he was, I think the farmer had just given up on him. He is so loving that I sometimes think he actually remembers the process to get to where he is now.
> 
> I have seen your buck on posts, and have been impressed with him! I can't believe that was him! Good job!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Chad, I been trying to keep my goats off social media for fear they will see your barn and start a mutiny.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

russellp said:


> View attachment 68880
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That is one skinny goat, he's lucky you guys took him in.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Before....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

After...............


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's Ace right after we got her and then Ace several months later.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here's Ace right after we got her and then Ace a couple months later.


Wow! What are y'all feeding her? Meat and potatoes?? Lol! She fattened up quick!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Victoria wasn't it mainly growth plus the meat & potatoes?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's bred in the later picture too, so that makes her look heavier.  She was bottom of the pecking order at the farm we got her from, and here too, but we made sure she was able to eat separately where the others couldn't push her out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Then.................and now..........


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

russellp said:


> Thanks Chad, I been trying to keep my goats off social media for fear they will see your barn and start a mutiny.
> 
> I think your buck might fit in there, but no one could come in with him!!! He weighs more than all three of mine will when full grown, assuming they adhere to breed standards!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Stephanie are those horn bands on the white girl? I have been curious about those.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not familiar with horn bands, what is their purpose?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The bands are to help the horns fall off. You band them to cut off the blood and the horns die off. While horns work for some people, they just don't work out for others.

Here is one site that tells you how to do it: http://goat-info.com/removing horns adult.htm


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Stephanie what did you have to do to get her in better condition? I know from your post you had mentioned that she might have had coccidia which stunted her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I followed advice from TGS  I started her on beet pulp,alfalfa pellets, and 18% sweet feed. She gets 1c beet pulp, 2c alfalfa and 2 c sweet every day and has for months. It has been very slow going! But I am starting to see some height and growth now. I treated her for cocci with DiMethox 40% and gave her a round of valbazen and then a round of Ivomec.
She of course has loose minerals and gets copper bolused 3 x a year and sel/e gel monthly.

Chad~the horns on her became a dangerous situation simply because of her "nervousness"....she swings her head around a lot and is hyper so they had to go! I have a thread "Very dissappointed in my doeling" that I explain it on...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

No nothing against banding them, just never saw the bands on and was wondering if those were them.


----------

